# I wonder if anyone knows more about this story?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I do not believe sufficient details were provided by this reporter for me to create my own opinion about what really did happen. Does anyone from UK has more information? 

http://newarkadvertiser.co.uk/articles/news/Teenage-girl-bitten-by-Hungarian-vizsla-dog-o


----------



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

Yes the article is not very clear about how it actually happened.

To me it sounds as if the dog was just protecting its property, even so, it's probably not been very well socialised by the owners. The girl didn't help the situation by flailing around.


----------

